# ISDN



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone here use ISDN at home? I live in an area where I'll be snowball fighting in hell before they convert the exchange cos it's full of farmers and I need quicker access at home

Is it really that much quicker than a normal dialup modem? I also need to know some coasts and how it works? Am i right in thinking there are 2 types, 64k and 128k

cheers

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Used to have ISDN before I moved to DSL... might be moving back to ISDN though when we move [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway - when you buy an ISDN connection you are given 2 channels. each channel is 64K digital connection - it's always 64k - it never changes (unlike analogue dail up).
With ISDN you can bind the 2 channels together to form a single 128K connection, however your ISP needs to support that, and from a BT point of view you're using 2 lines so the cost (if you're paying per minute) will double. You can normally add and remove the 2nd connection as you want (i.e. depending on if you want the 128K connection at that time or not)
Both channels go over the same cable and connection so you don't have 2 phone leads going into the back of the ISDN card/modem/router.

ISDN from BT comes in 2 solutions (that I know of); ISDN2e which is a dedicated new line just for ISDN (that's what I had) or Home Highway; where BT remove your existing line and install a new phone/ISDN line. With that you get 2 numbers, your old and a new. you can use both of ISDN (128K, on one for phone and one for ISDN (64K).

When I was using ISDN I had a 3Com ISDN router (OfficeConnect Lan Modem) that I connected my LAN to giving all machines access to the internet.

If you are going to do ISDN, I suggest you look at Demon as a ISP - they have one package that allows 24x7 128K connection. Never used it, but a friend is currently looking at it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There is also an alternative - some companies are offering wireless - Satelite internet connections - again comes down to area but these guys are doing fairly well with coverage and the speed is fast.
Do a quick search for wireless internet in the UK.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i used ISDN b4 i got DSL found it excelent for gaming,u only need the digital line at 64k for games,downloads were spot on for 128k.
i have an internal ISDN card if u want it,better for gaming than the usb that bt supply.
If you do get it and ur exchange is enabled to DSL it wont cost you to change or get out of ur contract.
visit here
http://www.ispreview.co.uk
very imformative ,i used http://www.Vispa.com as my ISP very cheap for 24x7 isdn and excelent support
I had HH where they dont actually change ur line just enable the digital side at the exchange and conect the 2nd line u already have installed anyway.
The distance although is less than with dsl from the exchange but bt will tell u if ur ok or not


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I too live out in the countryside. Best I could hope for is ISDN, and luckily for us, the previous residents had it installed already. It is far, far quicker than using dial-up modem, but it is not cheap. I have Home Highway as described above - bit of a bugger when the burd is on the phone, as only 64K is available, but the rest of the time it is perfectly adequate.

Just to quantify that - 18MB received and 1MB sent in 20 minutes on a 128k connection (just had to do a Norton Virus Update).


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Jam, I used to have it a few years ago, I got it installed before Xmas, then moved house in July. I'd signed a year's contract so I had to pay the remaining line rental to BT even though the next guy was going to use the line and I was also going to get it installed in my new house - I didn't see why I had to pay but BT were complete wankers about it. After that I didn't bother getting it in my new house but I was the real loser Â :'(

If you do get it I think I've got the ISDN modem card around the house somewhere so I'm happy to post it to you, let me know (I'm not sure if you get one for free from BT or not or if mine is out of date!?).


----------

